# MacBook Pro cassée/choc et assurance responsabilité civile



## alexic (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 


  Alors voilà, hier jai passé mon après midi chez un ami avec mon MacBook Pro.

  Malheureusement, alors que le portable était posé sur la table du salon *mon ami la fait tombé par terre sans faire exprès*. 

  Il sest déboité sur la partie de derrière et une partie de la tôle de la coque cest également tordu. Je ne pense pas quil y ai énormément de dégâts interne, mais la prise jack/audio ne fonctionne plus et il a pris un sacré shoot et moi aussi, vu que je men servais aussi pour bosser (je suis étudiant en informatique) j'étais au bord des larmes... jai vraiment les boules bref 


  Il faudrait donc que je le fasse réparer, *mon ami a pensé pouvoir faire jouer son assurance responsabilité civile pour assurer le remboursement*. Mais comment sy prendre, quels propos tenir devant son assureur afin dassurer la couverture de lintégralité des frais, surement dans les 800 euros daprès iConcept (Premium resseller) 


  Pour tester la situation et le terrain : jai déjà demandé à une autre amie dappeler son assureur en lui disant que cest elle qui a cassé mon MacBook, celui-ci lui a dit que « _le propriétaire de la machine (moi) doit envoyer une lettre mentionnant les frais de dédommagement (pour lassureur) et que ensuite cela passe en commission, mais la demande peut ne pas aboutir_ ». :rose:




*Un assureur a-t-il le droit de refuser la couverture des frais intégralement, ou même dune partie alors que l'assurance responsablité civile est sensé couvrir ce genre de dommage, non ?*
Quelles preuves peut-il nous demander de fournir ?
Comment faut-il sy prendre pour être remboursé au maximum ?
Ny a-til pas mieux comme argument qui mettrai lassureur dans lobligation de rembourser ce type de frais ?
 
  De plus, *jai acheté mon MacBook Pro chez un revendeur agrée Apple *(Premium Resealer) à tarif légèrement réduit (je suis étudiant). Il est toujours sous garantie jusquen octobre, le revendeur *devait déjà me changer lécran à cause dun problème reconnu par Apple* : le « gondolement de léclairage » (http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effet-gondolant-de-lecran-244055.html). Je suis donc revenu chez le revendeur agrée iConcept Bordeaux cette après-midi. Celui-ci ma dit que *vu que lécran à pris un très léger choc (écran toujours fonctionnel) il ne pourra pas le passer sous la garantie* Apple Care. Pourtant jai des preuves (des photographies avec le numéro de série) que lécran était défectueux avant lincident.




Le revendeur a-til le droit de refuser de prendre en charge le remplacement de lécran par la garantie Apple ?
Ny a til pas moyen quApple prenne en charge cela par le biais du revendeur ?
En plus de ça iConcept veut me faire payer le devis, même avant toute réparation, est-ce réellement justifié ?
 
  Bref, au delà du problème de lécran, est-ce quelquun qui a déjà eu ce type de dennuis (bris) ou qui sy connaît en assurance ou en droit peu me donner des conseils pour que je puisse faire couvrir les frais ? 


  Je vous remercie davance pour tous vos conseils.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Juin 2009)

C'est à ton ami de gérer avec sa compagnie.... 
Mais le principe de responsabilité est le suivant :
Ton ami doit t'indemniser, et cette indemnisation est prise en charge par la RC. Donc il faut que tu établisses des preuves écrites de ce fait (reconnaissance, chèque...), si ton ami ne t'indemnise pas pourquoi sa RC le ferait, c'est lui qui est la personne assurée.

A compter de ce fait, il faut relire les clauses du contrat d'assurance, et si tu n'es pas dans le cas d'une des clauses d'exclusion, pas de problèmes.

Point à vérifier : les franchises et leur montant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

ça passerais peut être mieux en assurance familial... (ex; l'enfant de tes amis à fait tombé ton portable et leur assurance réagis...)

j'ai un ami qui l'a fait pour des coup sur sa moto en disant que le petit est monté dessus et l'a fait tomber... mais bon tu sais pas faire passer un sinistre total..
pareil pour ton portable faut voir si les  causé sont réellement fait en tombant d'une table!!

mais bon faut pas tomber dans la fraude à l'assurance par ce que cela pourrais de coûter plus cher qu'un nouveau macbook..


----------



## linatino (21 Juin 2014)

Bonjour
Chez certaines assurance les garanties sont surestimées , les exclusions masquées, et même les conditions générales, seul document détaillant les cas réellement couverts, sont très rarement remises au client avant la signature de contrat. Par conséquent il faut être vigilant avant la signature de votre contrat et même avant le choix d'assureurs . Il et vivement recommandé d'utiliser un []comparateur en ligne[] afin d'étudier efficacement les différentes offres .


----------



## Big-up (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,


       Je pense que la garantie décennale assure le gros &#339;uvre en cas de malfaçons pendant 10 ans . Pour les travaux tels que la plomberie, il s'agit plutôt de la garantie dommage ouvrage qui est valable deux ans. Ceux qui sont intéressés trouveront plus de réponses ici  : []Devis garantie décennale[] .


----------



## grezg (11 Octobre 2014)

Salut, 

Il faut que tu regardes à fond le contrat de ton ami, afin de voir ce que couvre réellement sa responsabilité civile, et surtout, les éventuelles franchises.

Mais en théorie, sa devrai marcher, étant donner qu'il t'a causé un dommage, et qu'il a pour obligation de te le réparer.

Après, n'oublie pas que le premier réflexe d'une assurance, c'est d'échapper à son obligation de garantie !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2014)

grezg a dit:


> Il faut que tu regardes à fond le contrat de ton ami, afin de voir ce que couvre réellement sa responsabilité civile, et surtout, les éventuelles franchises.


Sais tu que tu réponds à un post de 2009 ? 
(en ne tenant pas compte des deux posts de 2014 qui n'étaient là que pour faire leur pub)


----------

